# Seite neu laden nach Select-Auswahl!



## Endanwender (14. September 2005)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Umsetzungsproblem und hoffe jemand kann mir da vielleicht helfen.
In einem Formular hab ich ein Select-Feld. Nach Auswahl einer Option soll die Seite neu geladen werden, so dass in Abhängigkeit der Auswahl Datenbankabfragen erfolgen.
Was mir bisher bekannt ist, dass der Ansatz in der Funktion onChange() steckt.
Mehr weiß ich derzeit leider auch nicht.

Hoffe jemand hat Rat.

MFG
der Endanwender


----------



## con-f-use (14. September 2005)

onChange ist keine Funktion, sondern ein Event. Neu Laden wird dir herzlich wenig bringen, denn mit einem Reload gehen auch die Daten der Auswahl verloren, du wirst also das Formular abschicken müssen. Das tust du, wie du richtig vermutet hast über den onchange-Event. Hier ein Beispiel: 
	
	
	



```
<form>
 	<select onchange="this.form.submit()">
 	    <option>Auswahl 1</option>
 	    <option>Auswahl 2</option>
 	    <option>Auswahl 3</option>
 	</select>
 </form>
```
 Anhand der übermittelten Daten müssen dann von einer serverseitigen Sprache - vermutlich PHP - die Datenbankabfragen durchgeführen werden, denn dass ist JS unmöglich.


----------

